# and apple is at it again



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not sure who has seen this or not just figured I would post it here. I guess this is what we do to competition now?? So annoying how many articles out about this company suing that company but that's how corporations run.... and on that note I'm on the fence about buying this to replace my nexus.

http://m.engadget.com/default/classic/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/06/apple-calls-for-an-early-ban-on-samsung-galaxy-s-iii/&icid=eng_latest_art

An article talking about how apple is already trying to ban the gs3


----------



## Perf_white_gt (Jun 5, 2012)

If you can't beat them, sue them..


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't get it... If a car comes with gps, they can sue another mfg who puts gps in their car as well??? That's what apples pretty much doing..... S-voice is not seri, so what can apple really do??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nothing. They tried the same whiz with the Evo 4G LTE last week and that shiz got thrown out. Then re-sued them again for the same reason. Just reeks of desperation.

Sent from my Wiz Wiz MIUI!


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

They claim this lawsuit was for their siri-like app and for unified search? How can apple think they were the first to have an all-in-one search function on a phone? Have they picked up an android device ever? Google search is a part of the device.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

What are the chances of apple really getting their way at this one? i just pre ordered this bitch and i swear there is going to be a mysterious fire coming from apple headquarters if this thing gets delayed/banned


----------



## MonthlyMixCD (Aug 25, 2011)

I am not John Malkovich... and Siri is F#ing annoying.

Maybe Nuance should sue Apple for stealing voice rec from their Dragon Naturally Speaking software which came out in *1997*... F#ing ridiculous!


----------

